

Why were comments disabled from the scribd post? - BenS

I'm just curious.  Comments in this community are very valuable.
======
axod
Comments are especially valuable on the bizarre phenomenon that is scribd.

I personally hate the fact comments are disabled for job postings.

~~~
pclark
why?

I think it'd be kind of annoying if you post a job request and all you get is
commentary on your company :)

~~~
axod
I'd mind less if the job requests weren't mixed in with everything else. Put
job postings over to the right there or something if they're "non interactive"
adverts.

Surely it'd be nice to be able to ask the company some questions though? Like
"Do you have a wii console?" "Do any hot girls work there?" etc

~~~
pclark
I have to admit the first thing I thought when I saw that scribd advert was to
post a comment expressing my opinion on scribd :>

~~~
axod
heh ok, ok same here...

To be honest, I'm surprised they didn't take the text

"Scribd is on pace for 70M uniques this month with just 5 Rails developers.
Come join us!", and wrap it in a 250Kb flash file, and 'stream' it over to the
front page.

~~~
pclark
Heh.

Irrespective of their project -- the devs are great guys (or the ones I've
conversed with) I'd love to work there.

------
aneesh
That's not a normal post -- it's a special job posting only available to YC
companies. Comments aren't enabled for those posts.

~~~
jyothi
Ah. Would this be followed by more job postings - paid too ?

It is a niche audience here for hacker jobs and more. Highly valuable and I
guess people wouldn't have much of a problem either once in a while to look at
a good job posting. But still it might be better if placed on a different link
or on a small strip on the right ?

~~~
gravitycop
There is a jobs link in the header. <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

However, it does not notify (e.g. show as a highlighted link) when there are
new job postings. Perhaps that could be a new HN feature someday.

------
davidw
I've often thought it might be nice to route around the lack of comments by
having another post that points to the original. I'd rather have something
like "job poster gets to moderate comments" than not having them at all, but I
guess pg is a bit busy:-)

~~~
Herring
If you get a chance, ask him to work on the RSS feed. I've seen feeds that are
worse, but not by much.

~~~
davidw
You can ask him just as much as me or anyone else. I've never met the guy and
live on the other side of the world.

~~~
Herring
I know that i can ask him. It's an expression.

------
axod
<http://www.scribd.com/doc/11439198/Scribd-job-posting>

